# Gewinnspiel - Mini Cooper und Traumreise?



## Lilleo (19 Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Vor ein paar Tagen gab es bei uns in der Stadt einen Jahrmarkt. Als ich mit ein paar Freunden dort war kam uns ein netter junger Mann entgegen, der uns auf ein Gewinnspiel aufmerksam machte. Zu Gewinnen gab es einen Mini Cooper. Wir dachten uns dabei nichts Böses und machten mit. Name, Adresse, Geburtsdatum und Unterschirft - Fertig. Nun, nach wenigen Tagen, klingelt mein Telefon und ein Mann meldete sich. Er sprach so schnell, dass ich kaum etwas verstanden habe, wie diese Firma überhaupt heißt. Er fragte mich, ob der Herr, der mich auf das Gewinnspiel aufmerksam machte freundlich gewesen sei, was ich mit "ja" beantworten musste. Danach folgten die Bestätigung meiner angegeben Daten und der Punkt, dass die Firma wohl ihr Jubiläum feiert und an diesem Morgen 50 Karten gezogen hat, die dann eine Luxus Reise gewonnen haben. Und natürlich war ich selber auch dabei (sowie der Freund, der Ebenfalls teilgenommen hat  ). Ich sagte, dass mir das spanisch vorkommt und die Reise nicht haben möchte. Dann wurde der Herr richtig unfreundlich und fragte mich, wieso ich dann bitte bei so einem Gewinnspiel mitmache. darauf antwortete ich nicht und zu guter letzt, nachdem ich noch einmal gesagt hatte, dass ich die Reise nicht möchte, nuschelte er schnell irgendwas von "Rechnung kommt..." und legte auf.

So nun meine Frage: Habe ich bei diesem Müll etwas zu befürchten? Gerade wegen des letzten Satzes mit "Rechnung kommt.."

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für eure Antworten!

lilleo


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2013)

Hast Du von dem was Du unterschrieben hast einen Durchschlag?
Hast Du überhaupt was von denen?
Hast Du Dir durchgelesen was Du unterschrieben hast?
Hast Du Dir ALLES durchgelesen was Du unterschrieben hast? Auch die Rückseite?
Wenn nein - warum unterschreibst Du sowas?

Das ganze riecht für mich nach Gewinnbimmlermasche


----------



## Goblin (19 Juli 2013)

Ich werd nie verstehen wie man wildfremden auf der Straße einfach so seine persönlichen Daten geben kann. Warum sollte jemand einfach so ein Auto verschenken ????

Man gibt doch seinen Wohnungsschlüssel auch net jedem Fremden der danach fragt


----------



## Teleton (19 Juli 2013)

Ich denke mit dem "Rechnung kommt" wollte er nur Angst machen um seinen Frust wegen der verpassten Provision abzureagieren. Diese Reisegewinne sind typisch. Erstens kommen massig Aufschläge zweitens sind das Dauerkaffeefahrten, da geht es von der Teppichknüpferei in die Lederfabik, Schmuckfabrik, Töpferei usw.
Selbst wenn Lilleo einen Vertrag unterschrieben hätte könnte der noch nach Haustürwiderrufsregeln widerrufen werden.


----------



## Goblin (19 Juli 2013)

Stellt sich auch die Frage ob er wissentlich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat


----------



## Lilleo (19 Juli 2013)

Ja. Ich frage mich im nachhinein auch warum ich da mitgemacht habe. Es lief halt ab, wie man das so kennt. Verschiedenste Gewinnspiele, die häufiger angeboten werden, wie z.B. auf irgendwelchen Messen, etc. Bei dem Zettel handelte es sich nur um ein Kärtchen. Vorne Groß das Gewinnspiel beschrieben, also was es zu "gewinnen" gibt und auf der Rückseite Felder zum ausfüllen. Im ersten Moment denkt man sich ja nicht, dass das eine Abzocke sein kann, vor allem wenn man in diesem, naja "Jahrmarktbummelgang" ist . 

Wenigstens hat die Sache den Vorteil, dass ich nun meine Daten nicht mehr einfach weggebe.

Übrigens habe ich zu diesem Gewinnspiel nun auch einen Bericht gefunden, bei dem sogar der Flyer als Foto beigefügt wurde, leider nur die Vorderseite.


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2013)

Mir gings mit meiner Frage drum ob da irgendwo im Kleingedruckten vielleicht so oder ähnlich stand:


> Eine Widerrufsbelehrung habe ich erhalten


Ist dann mit Sicherheit aushebelbar aber gibt halt wieder mehr Streß


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 Juli 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Ich werd nie verstehen wie man wildfremden auf der Straße einfach so seine persönlichen Daten geben kann. Warum sollte jemand einfach so ein Auto verschenken ????


Leider ist das gang und gäbe. Da steht ein Auto, was man angeblich gewinnen kann, und da soll man Karten ausfüllen und durch ein Fensterschlitz ins innere des Auto werfen. Und da findet sich immer jede Menge an Karten. Die "Veranstalter" freuen sich über die vielen freiwillig angegebenen Datensätze.


----------



## Madama (7 Januar 2014)

hallo
ich weiß das ganze ist schon eine weile her... 
aber ich bin der ganzen sache auf den leim gegangen fürchte ich.. 
ich habe kurz vor weihnachten an diesem gewinnspiel teilgenomen... vorhin habe ich dann einen anruf erhalten in dem mir gesagt wurde, dass ich gewonnen habe.. und zwar eine luxusreise im wert von 1200 euro.. 
dumm und naiv wie ich bin habe ich meine kontodaten herausgegeben... ich weiß wie dumm das war.. 
was kann ich tun um dem ganzen zu entkommen? 
ich habe bereits mehrere male dort angerufen.. aber es ist entweder besetzt oder niemand geht dran.. 
kann ich jetzt überhaupt noch irgendwas machen oder bin ich denen jetzt schutzlos ausgeliefert?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (7 Januar 2014)

Man gewinnt eine mutmaßliche Luxusreise im Wert von nur 1200 Euro (eine echte Luxuseise sollte um einiges mehr wert sein) und benötigen die Kontodaten?

Da hilft nur Kontobewegungen im Auge behalten und unberechtigte Lastschriften wieder stornieren lassen.


----------



## Madama (7 Januar 2014)

ja.. das kam mir auch so komisch vor.. 
aber ich hab erst im nachhinein richtig drüber nachgedacht.. 

das mit den lastschriften hatte ich auch vor.. 
allerdings hat mich der typ mit dem ich gesprochen hab an seinen chef weitergeleitet.. der hat drei sätze vor sich hin gebrummelt die aufgenommen wurden auf band angeblich.. damit hab ich angeblich dazu zu gestimmt dass ich 4 mal in 6 monatigen abständen 50 euro bezahle.. ist sowas rechtskräftig?


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2014)

Der kann brummeln, was er will. Ohne_ schriftlicher Einwilligungserklärung_ geht rechtmäßig gar nichts. Siehe dazu auch bei unseren Nachbarn: http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Telefonisch_abgeschlossene_Verträge


----------



## Madama (7 Januar 2014)

aber auf der seite steht, dass es durchaus möglich ist, dass ein solcher 'vertrag' durchaus wirksam sein kann... 
allerdings hab ich zu der aufnahme des gesprächs nie ja gesagt... auch hat während der aufnahme nur der typ am telefon geredet.. und eigentlich muss man bei der aufnahme doch auch zustimmen, damit es wirksam ist, oder?


----------



## BenTigger (7 Januar 2014)

Wenn ich dir jetzt hier schreibe, da du hier nachgefragt hast, musst du uns allen jeden Monat 50€ überweisen.
Du bist jetzt einen Auskunftsvertrag eingegangen. Hier hast du das schriftlich. Egal ob du nun das wolltest oder jemals Ja gesagt hast.
Hier steht es nun mal.

Hmmm ist das dann wirklich ein rechtmässiger Vertrag?

OK du glaubst ja? dann sach bescheid und ich sende dir meine Kontodaten 

Wie heist es so schön? Papier ist geduldig und das Internet auch...

Zu deinem Thema zurück: Hier sieht es aus, als ob du ein Abo abgeschlossen hast (z.B. Zeitschriften) und nun 2 Jahre alle halbe jahr zahlen sollst.

Naja, und wenn du tatsächlich eine Reise für 1200€ gewonnen hast, dann kannst ja immer noch die Reise antreten und dann 4x 50€  zahlen. Wenn es die Reise denn wert war


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2014)

Wenn eine Zeitschrift bestellt wurde: es gibt ein mindestens 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt erst zu laufen, wenn Dir eine schriftliche Widerrufsbelehrung zugestellt wird.


----------



## Nelfine (2 Februar 2015)

Ich habe an diesem Mini Cooper Gewinnspiel auch Teilgenommen, vor circa einem Jahr. Heute wurde ich angerufen, ich wurde auch gefragt ob die Person damals freundlich zu mir war. Dann sagten Sie ich hätte nicht den Mini Gewonnen, aber eine 2 Järige Mitgliedschaft und einen Urlaub. Da wurde ich schon Misstrauisch!
Sie gab mir meine Daten durch um zu sehen ob auch alles richtig ist, und danach gab sie mir Ihre Daten! Ich hab Sie natürlich aufgeschrieben. Firma, Name, Personalnummer und Telefon bzw. Handynummer. Anschließend fragte sie mich nach meiner Iban. Ich wusste sofort die würde ich nicht rausgeben, wollte aber nicht einfach so auflegen. Die Iban bräuchte Sie für das Anschreiben was ich bekommen würde. Ich habe ein paar Zahlendreher eingebaut. Dann gab sie mir ihre Vorgesetzte die nochmal alles zusammengefasst hat. Als Sie fertig war bekam ich die andere Frau wieder die mir gesagt hat ihr Kollege hätte wohl einen Zahlendreher eingebaut, ich müsste nochmal die Iban durchgeben. Da hab ich aufgelegt.

Ich kenne leider genug Leute die darauf hereingefallen wären ...


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2015)

Auflegen = gute Entscheidung.

Was man sonst gegen nervige Werbeanrufe machen kann:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Kate...r_und_Vorbeugung_gegen_nervige_Telefonwerbung


----------



## DiDa14 (22 August 2015)

Guten Tag, bei mir lief es so ab: Ich habe am Donnerstag ebenfalls einen Anruf von der Firma  "DvD und mehr" erhalten. Ein sehr freundlicher Herr war am Appart und erfragte erstmal, ob er mit der richtigen, die "den Gewinnzettel" ausgefüllt hatte, sprach. Ich sagte "Ja". Denn ich habe vor einigen Jahren (gut 2 Jahren) ebenso einen Zettel zum gewinnen eines Mini Coopers ausgefüllt. Er erfragte noch einmal all die Daten ab, die auf dem Zettel stehen und ich verneinte dies nicht und ob die Herrschaften, bei denen ich den Zettel ausgefüllt hatte, freundlich zu mir gewesen seien. Darauf hin antowortete ich schwach, dass ich mich nach 2 Jahren kaum erinnern kann aber wenn ich schon dabei mitgemacht habe,es schon sein kann. Denn unhöflichen Menschen gehe ich aus dem weg. Somit fing er an völlig euphorisch, mir zuerklären, dass ich eine Luxusreise gewonnen habe. (Dies war die erste gute Nachricht). Nach langem zögern sagte ich, wie das denn passieren kann? Nun ja, mein Name und meine Date vielen in einem Gewinnkorb und ich sollte nun die Glückliche sein. (Wenn schon nicht der Cooper). Da man nicht alle Tage etwas gewinnt, sollte man alles genau erfragen wie das so abläuft und das tat ich dann auch. Wenn man nun zustimmen sollte diese Reise anzutreten, würde man innerhalb den nächsten 4-5 Werktagen einen Brief erhalten, indem ein Code(Zugangsdaten) für dich ist und diesen kann man dann ganz einfach auf deren Internetseite einlösen. Somit sollten all die Hotels (in ganz Europa) die mit ihren Gewinnspiel zu tun haben aufgelistet werden, wenn man nun eine reise buchen würde. Die kosten für Anreise und Abreise trägt man nun selbst sowie die Verpflegung, die Reise gilt für 2 Personen und man kann sich ein 4 - 5 Sterne Hotel aussuchen, obgleich Wellness- Beauty- Sport- oder Freizeithotel. 4 Nächte zahlen sie für dich. All das habe ich bis dahin schon mal erfragt bzw. herausgefunden. Dann versuchte der Herr öfters mal das "Fragen" zu umgehen und fragte Persönliche Dinge ab, sowas wie "Wann waren Sie denn das letzte mal im Urlaub?" , "Wo würden Sie denn gerne mal hinreisen?", "Italien soll sehr schön sein!" etc. Das ließ mich aber nicht aus der Bahn bringen. Ich sagte dem Herren ganz klar: das ich meine Kontodaten NICHT nennen werde. Von meiner Aussage ließ er sich nicht so beeindrucken und wechselte ebenfalls wieder das Thema. Alles immer sehr freundlich und geschickt. Nun weiter, dieser Gewinngutschein für die Reise/Hotels sollen 2 Jahre gelten. Also genug Zeit um sich zu entscheiden wohin es geht, stimmt´s? 
Dazu sollte ich dann auch eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft für DvD und mehr erhalten. 2 Jahre soll das gehen und auch alle 3 Monate sollte ich dann auch ein Katalog ihrer Angebote und Produkte erhalten. Kündigungsfrist : erst 3 Monate vor Ablauf der 2 Jahres Mitgliedschaft. Ich fragte, wenn man das alles gar nicht haben will, wie sieht es denn aus mit zwischenzeitlich Kündigen? Er sagte mir, dass man dies wie mit einem Handyvertrag vergleichen soll. Man schließt ein Vertrag ab und man ist dann 2 Jahre daran gebunden (je nachdem welchen Vertrag man abschließt). Somit hat man diese kostenlose Mitgliedschaft von 2 Jahren, ob man will oder nicht. Ebenso habe ich erfahren, dass nach diesen 2 jahren es sich automatisch um 1 Jahr kostenlos verlängert. (insofern nicht 3 monate vorher gekündigt wurde). Das alles mit der kostenlosen Mitgliedschaft und dem Katalog sollte nun die zweite gute Nachricht sein. Desweiteren fragte er mich nun ob ich viele Filme schaue oder auch viele Computer- oder Konsolenspiele "zocke". Nun ja wer guckt nicht gerne Filme oder spielt sogar gern Fifa, Call of Duty oder Assassins Creed ?! Somit sagte er mir, dass DvD und mehr, alle neuen Filme oder Spiele schon 2 Wochen vor ausgabe wie z.B Media Markt oder Saturn, anbietet und das aller beste dabei für 30- 40 % Rabbat. Klingt das nicht toll? Klar klingt das verführersich für jeden Gamer oder Filmliebhaber, beachte doch dann Ihren eigentlichen Hintergrund des Anrufes. 
Wenn man all dem zustimmt, ich zähle auf :  Luxusreise für 2 , 2 Jahre kostenlose Mitgliedschaft, alle 3 Monate ein Katalog ihrer Angebote und Produkte,  Spielfilme, Computer-und Konsolenspiele 30 - 40% rabbatiert und sogar noch 2 Wochen vorher erhältlich als bei ihren Konkurenten, sind die Bedingungen, vierteljährlich, also alle 3 Monate, einen Wert von 49,- Euro bei ihnen auszugeben. BAM BAM, da ist nun endlich der Haken für all die tollen Dnge die einem angeboten wurden. Lachhaft... . Dazu erfragte ich auch noch, was wäre wenn, man überhaupt nicht alle 3 Monate auf 49 Euro kommen würde? Seine antwort war kurz und kanapp und zwar wenn 10 Euro mal fehlen sollten, sollte das kein Problem dar stellen. Hauptsache man geht dem alle 3 Monate nach, dort Geld auszugeben. Also hätte man am Ende ein Abo und das für 2 Jahre. Jetzt kann man sich überlegen ob man sich das antun möchte, denn im Endeffekt macht sowas gar keinen Sinn, denn Menschen, die so wie ich ein ganzes Jahr darauf warten bis das neue Assassins Creed erscheint, müssen nicht dazwischen 4 neue Games zocken und ich warte nun mal nur auf solche Spiele. Diese Reise soll als "dankeschön" gelten, für all die fleißgen Einkäufe bei DvD und mehr und sogar animieren mehr zu kaufen und Freunde und Familie dazu zu bringen, sich ebenso für DvD und mehr anzumelden. Ich sage euch 50 min. ging dieses Telefonat und als es endlich zum Ende kam, sagte der freundliche Herr, Sie müssen mir nun nur sagen ob sie die reise antreten möchten, dann würde ich ihnen alles fertig machen und per Post rausschicken. Ich fragte noch mal vorsichtig nach ob das mit den 49 Euro Abo auch gleich mitgeschickt werden würde und er sagte, wenn ich jetzt "Ja" zu dem allem sage, wäre somit der Vertrag "geltend" Also nix mit "Erst Unterschrift" und die reise wäre nur in Verbindung mit dem Abo zu erhalten. 
Also ja, das 49 Euro Abo würde dann mitgeschickt werden. Nun ich sagte ich bespreche das noch mit meinem Freund, denn eine Reise muss ja erst besprochen werden  und er solle mich am Freitag während meiner Pause noch mal anrufen. Da sein Anruf leider nach meiner Pause kam, konnte ich dem Herren nicht sagen, dass ich das alles nicht annehmen werde, denn es ist im Endeffekt völliger quatsch und eine miese Verkaufsmasche. Jetzt hat er es Ernsthaft an einem Samstag erneut versucht. Also ich kann nur jeden davon abraten, denn aus Abo´s kommt man nicht immer so einfach raus wie man glaubt. Soviel zu meiner Geschichte mit dem Gwinnspiel für ein MINI COOPER  .


----------



## Goblin (22 August 2015)

Warum unterhaltet ihr euch eigentlich alle mit diesen Nervensägen ?! Legt doch einfach auf


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2015)

Naja, wenn man wirklich Zeit hat und standhaft ist, kann man die schon einmal etwas beschäftigen. In dieser Zeit können sie schon keine anderen Leute nerven.

Diese sogenannten "Luxusreisen" haben übrigens in parallelen Fällen oft viele Pferdefüsse gezeigt. Wie der Verkäufer selbst schon zugegeben hat: Flug und Verpflegung ist nicht inklusive. Wenn man aber selbst außerhalb der Charterbedingungen einen Flug buchen muss, ist das meistens sehr teuer und entsprocht oft schon allein dem Preis einer Pauschalreise. Dazu dann noch die Verpflegungspakete, hier langen die Hoteliers auch oft kräftig zu. 

Dann ist i.d.R. der Transfer vom Flughafen zu Hotel nicht mit drin. Diese Hotels sind aber oft abgelegen und mit Verkehrsmitteln nicht zu erreichen, man braucht also einen teuren Taxitransfer.

Die Hotels selbst halten bei solchen "Reisegewinnen" oft auch nicht das, was versprochen wird. Die Versprechung "4-5 Sterne" wirkt sowieso schon extrem unglaubwürdig. In der Praxis sind das dann oft 3-Sterne-Buchten, wobei je nach anzusetzendem Standard oft ein Stern abgezogen werden könnte. Die Hotels sind darüber hinaus auch oft weit ab vom Strand bzw. von den Sehenswürdigkeiten und ohne Anschluss an Verkehrsmittel.

Man fährt besser, wenn man beim seriösen Veranstalter eine vernünftige Reise bucht.

Motto: "Schau besser keinem gewonnenen Gaul ins Maul."


----------



## DiDa14 (23 August 2015)

Nun... Es ist sicher nicht ein Vergnügen mit solchen Leuten zu quatschen. zumal viele Naiv sein können und all den Quatsch annehmen und nicht die richtigen Fragen stellen aber um ehrlich zu sein, wenn man sowas mal durchzieht, hat man doch Erfahrungen gesammelt und kann diese weiter geben. Und somit wären wir dann hier. Was würden manche machen, wenn niemand einen Schimmer über dieses Thema hat und niemanden helfen kann, weil es keiner kennt? Ich denke, somit können etliche gewarnt werden, die zumindest etwas Mistrauisch sind und sich erst Informieren und auf die Post's hier aufmerksam werden, wenn sie googeln .


----------



## Hippo (23 August 2015)

Wenn ....
.... sie denn VORHER googeln würden.
Und nicht hinterher nur noch versuchten die Kuh vom Eis zu kriegen oder auch wahlweise das Kind wieder aus dem Brunnen zu zerren.


----------



## nathalieb (21 September 2015)

Hallo ihr,
ich erhoffe mir hier schnell Hilfe, da ich selbst total überfordert bin..

und zwar habe ich vor ca 1/4 Jahr bei diesem bekannten Mini Cooper Gewinnspiel teilgenommen. Ich wollte es zunächst gar nicht, aber mir sind die Typen dann 2 Straßen hinterher gerannt. Meine Schuld - ich weiß. 
Allerdings habe ich nie ein Häkchen gesetzt, dass sie mich für andere Dinge anrufen dürfen und Werbung machen etc. 

Dann kam vor ca. 2 Monaten ein Anruf ich käme in die nähere Auswahl etc. aber dafür müsste ich mich bei ihnen als Kunde registrieren. Es sei 2 Jahre lang kostenlos, ich bekäme einen Katalog mit DVD Vorschlägen zu geschickt und könne dann bestellen. Als Tüpfelchen auf dem i bekäme ich noch einen Reisegutschein für ein Hotel meiner Wahl. 
Ich Idiot habe meine Adresse weiter gegeben und gefälschte Kontodaten - auf einmal kam es mir komisch vor.. und da drehte ich einfach ein paar Zahlen 

Kurz vor Ende des Gesprächs meinte der nette "Verkäufer" dann, dass ich auf jeden Fall mit einem Mindesbestellwert von 50 € im Quartal einkaufen muss. Als ich daraufhin nachfragen wollte würgte er mich ab und legte auf. 
Ich schrieb auf die Handynummer eine SMS, dass ich alle Angaben und Daten widerrufe und keinen Vertrag mit ihm abschließen möchte - bei Anruf ging nur die Mailbox ran. 

Nun bekam ich trotzdem eine Probedvd zugeschickt, den Gutschein und einen "Katalog" (bestehend aus 3 Seiten) .. ich bin daraufhin umgezogen (sie haben meine neue Adresse nicht) und dachte es sei damit auch alles geklärt. 
Nachdem ich aber wieder Werbung bekam schrieb ich an DVD und Mehr, dass ich gekündigt hätte und sie bitte aufhören sollten mir Werbung zu schicken. Daraufhin kam die Nachricht ich hätte binnen der 2 Wochen eben nicht gekündigt und ich habe nun zu zahlen! 

Dazu: ich habe NIE eine Widerrufsbelehrung bekommen, mir wurde erst nach meinem "ja" zum Abonnement mitgeteilt, dass ich trotzdem jedes Quartal 50€ zahlen muss, und auf meine Mails dass ich gekündigt hätte und auch nie eine Widerrufsbelehrung bekommen habe reagieren sie nur mit Ablehnung und beharren auf ihr Geld.

Was soll ich nun tun?! Unter den Nummern die mich tagelang zu gespamt haben mit Anrufen erreicht man nur die Mailbox.. habe ich nichts zu befürchten da sie meine neue Adresse und richtige Kontodaten nicht haben? Oder was soll ich jetzt am besten tun? Einen Anwalt kann ich mir nicht leisten..


Herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!


----------



## BenTigger (21 September 2015)

Tja, ich würde mich dann einmal schriftlich bei denen Rückmelden, und von denen einen Beweis meines Vertrages mit meiner Unterschrift und mit deren Beleg der zugestellten Widerrufserklärung verlangen.
Mit dem dezenten Hinweis dazu, dass beides nicht zutreffend ist, darauf hinweisend, dass der Widerruf noch am selben Tag erfolgte und auch hier nochmal erklärt wird.
Sollten sie mir das nicht zusenden können, werde ich weitere Anfragen ignorieren und erwarte von ihnen dann den Klageweg.

Mal bei dir jetzt nachgefragt, hast du die SMS noch in deinem Speicher? wenn ja, dann unbedingt behalten, als Nachweis des Widerrufs 

Übrigens, wenn die nur telefonisch mit dir Kontakt hatten und du denen falsche Kontoangaben gegeben hast, würde ich ganz klar argumentieren, das haben die sich ausgedacht, du wolltest das schon beim telefonat nicht und hast keine weiteren Angaben gemacht


----------



## nathalieb (21 September 2015)

Ja die Sms habe ich noch!

Herzlichen Dank dir!


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2015)

Also, auch wenns nicht nett ist gibt's erstmal ´nen Anschiß!
Stell Dir mal vor irgendjemand gibt bei so einer Aktion DEINE Kontonummer an, wenn auch nur zufällig ...

So, und jetzt zu Deiner Frage - wenn ein Anbieter nicht nachweisen kann daß er eine Widerrufserklärung geschickt hat beginnt auch keine Widerrufsfrist zu laufen.
So kann der Kunde theoretisch auch bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag widerrufen.
Wenn ein Anbieter trotz erfolgten Widerrufs Waren schickt? Seine Sache...
Stell Dich aber auf einige böse Briefe bis hin zum Inkassobüro ein. Reagieren mußt Du aber erst wenn ein ECHTER Mahnbescheid kommt. Dem wird in diesem Fall innerhalb von 14 Tagen "vollumfänglich" widersprochen und ans Mahngericht zurückgeschickt.


----------



## nathalieb (21 September 2015)

Als ich eben eine Mail zurück senden wollte bekomme ich nun nur noch die Fehlermeldung, dass diese Adresse nicht mehr verfügbar ist. 
Was nun? 
Von der Adresse kam heute morgen noch eine Mail und nun geht nichts mehr.

Ps.: Vorhin in der Fußgängerzone kam wieder ein junger Mann auf mich zu, ob ich nicht dieses Gewinnspiel (mini cooper) ausfüllen möchte, ist ganz harmlos. 
Hab ihm dann erstmal meine Meinung und Erfahrung gegeigt.


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2015)

Wieso willst Du mit denen noch eine Brieffreundschaft anfangen?
(bzw. weiterführen)


----------



## nathalieb (21 September 2015)

Ich wollte ihnen den Screenshot meiner SMS sowie die Aufforderung zur Vorlage meines unterzeichneten Vertrags schicken.


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2015)

WENN Du überhaupt noch was von Dir gibst, dann per Einschreiben/Rückschein (Nachweisbarkeit)


----------



## Teleton (21 September 2015)

nathalieb schrieb:


> Als ich eben eine Mail zurück senden wollte bekomme ich nun nur noch die Fehlermeldung, dass diese Adresse nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
> Was nun?



Wenn der Widerrufsberechtigte erfährt, dass seine (an die richtige Adresse verschickte) Widerrufserklärung aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht angekommen ist, muss er die Erklärung halt unverzüglich erneut auf den Weg bringen. Da rechtzeitige Absendung fristwahrend ist gilt das auch für das erneute Versenden.
Ist hier aber eh kein Problem da ja gar keine Widerrufsbelehrung erteilt wurde.


Herr Wolfang K. (siehe Impressum von DVD + mehr) ist ein ganz alter Bekannter, gibt etliche lustige Geschichten über ihn und seine Videoringe zu googeln.


----------



## Reducal (21 September 2015)

Teleton schrieb:


> Herr Wolfgang K. (siehe Impressum von DVD + mehr) ist ein ganz alter Bekannter....



Wundert mich nicht, dass gerade du den kennst! Ist ja dein Revier! Allerdings fällt auf, dass Wolle verantwortliche Geschäftsführer eingesetzt hat.


----------



## bernhard (21 September 2015)

Die Drücker hatten wir auch schon hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/gewinnspiel-mini-cooper-und-traumreise.43624/

Modedit:
Zusammengetackert!
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2015)

Wenn die Drücker wieder unterwegs sind: Polizei benachrichtigen. Die Drücker haben in aller Regel keine Genehmigung vom Ordnungsamt und auch keine Gewerbekarten. 

Wenn keine Widerrufsbelehrung verschickt wurde, dann bitte die geänderten Bestimmungen des Widerrufsrechts beachten. In diesem Fall greft seit der Gesetzesnovelle nicht mehr ein unbegrenzt langes Widerrufsrecht, sondern die Frist beträgt 1 Jahr ab Vertragsschluss.

Widerruf am besten immer mit beweisbarer Zustellung verschicken, d.h. Einschreiben mit Rückschein.


----------



## Marco (25 Oktober 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Widerruf am besten immer mit beweisbarer Zustellung verschicken, d.h. Einschreiben mit Rückschein.


 Ist der Rückschein tatsächlich notwendig? Oder reicht auch ein normales Einschreiben?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2015)

...warum bekommt man wohl den Rückschein?


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2015)

Marco schrieb:


> Ist der Rückschein tatsächlich notwendig? Oder reicht auch ein normales Einschreiben?
> 
> Gruß Marco


----------



## Marco (25 Oktober 2015)

Hippo schrieb:


>


Was soll mir das sagen? Auch ein normales Einschreiben kann man belegen, Stichwort Onlineverfolgung...


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2015)

Das soll Dir sagen daß das Ei selten gescheiter ist als die Henne ...

Antiscammer: 

  Reducal:  

  Hippo: 



Meinst Du daß wir nicht wissen was wichtig und richtig ist?
Und wenn wir alten Hasen schreiben daß es Einschreiben Rückschein sein soll darfst Du es ruhig glauben.
Und wenn nicht wühl Dich durchs Forum, da steht die Begründung mehrfach schon drin.


----------



## Marco (27 Oktober 2015)

Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Darf man nicht mehr nachfragen oder bekommt man dann immer ein "plumpe" Antwort? Sonst stellt doch das Forum auf read-only wenn kein Nachfragen erwünscht ist.

Spar Dir Deine Antwort einfach darauf...


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2015)

Die Antwort erspare ich Dir nicht ...
Nichts gegen Rückfragen, aber wir erwarten erstmal daß das eigene Hirn bemüht wird bevor rückgefragt wird.
Wir haben hier nämlich keine Erklärbären für überflüssige Fragen und bevor man klugscheißt ...
Und Du darfst uns durchaus zutrauen daß wir wissen daß es die Onlineverfolgung gibt und wir TROTZDEM das Einschreiben/Rückschein empfehlen weil wir wissen warum. Da muß keiner kommen der möglicherweise grad erst selbst in eine Falle getappt ist und meinen uns belehren zu müssen.
... erstmal selber denken.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Oktober 2015)

Na, na, nu kommt mal wieder runter.

Die Empfehlung für das Einschreiben mit Rückschein hat einige ganz konkrete Gründe.

*Probleme beim einfachen Einwurfeinschreiben:*


Der elektronische Zustellvermerk ist kein gerichtsfestes Dokument. 

Falls er überhaupt unterschrieben wurde (oft ist er nämlich gar nicht unterschrieben...), dann ist die Unterschrift unleserlich und im Nachhinein nie nachzuvollziehen, wer eingeworfen hat. 

Es gibt einschlägige Gerichtsurteile, die das Einwurfeinschreiben als nicht rechtssicher klassifizieren, so z.B.: Oberlandesgericht Koblenz (Az. : 11 WF 1013/04), vom 29.11.2005.
Oft ist auch gar kein Ergebnis für die Zustellung ermittelbar, es heißt dann online nur lapidar: "Es konnte kein Ergebnis ermittelt werden...". Man weiß dann nicht, ob zugestellt wurde oder nicht.
Mit dem Einlieferungsbeleg hat man lediglich den Beweis, dass die Sendung bei der Post aufgegeben wurde - nicht aber, dass sie zugestellt wurde.

Empfehlenswert ist das Einwurfeinschreiben allenfalls in Kombination mit zusätzlichem Fax plus Sendeprotokoll. So machen es viele Anwälte. 

Ansonsten ist das Einschreiben mit Rückschein die bessere Wahl.

Die Materie ist komplex, daher der Widerwillen vieler Moderatoren in Foren, wenn "schon wieder" diese Suppe hochgekocht wird.

Mehr zu dem Thema:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Zustellmöglichkeiten


----------



## BenTigger (27 Oktober 2015)

Hi Marco,


Auch mal einfach überlegt, sagt eine Onlineverfolgung nur aus, dass es angekommen ist. Aber nicht WO es angekommen ist und WER es bekommen hat.

Ich habe mal Souterrain gewohnt, Briefkasten unten an der Tür, ein großes DIN A3 Schild mit Name und Pfeil nach unten an der Wand, und doch ist meine Post immer beim Nachbarn angekommen oder auch mal ein Einschreiben, als unbekannt verzogen, wieder zurück gegangen.

Warum? Na eine minderbemittelte Briefträgerin hat das auch nach direkter Ansprache nicht verstanden.
Das ist jetzt mit dem minderbemittelt keine bloße Herabwürdigung sondern die Aussage ihrer Dienststelle, nachdem ich mich dort beschwert hatte.
Danach wurde sie dann woanders eingesetzt.

Auch hilft ein Rückschein gegen die Aussage, Och der Briefkasten wurde aufgebrochen und alles war weg oder so.

Selbst bei Rückschein geben wir bei sehr kritischen Fällen noch den Hinweis, nehmt einen Zeugen, der beurkunden kann, dass das Original einer bei dir verbliebenen Kopie in dem Umschlag getan wurde und genau der Umschlag mit dem selben Zeugen auch bei der Post aufgegeben wurde.

Das empfehlen wir zur eigenen Sicherheit wenn es zum Prozess kommt.

Was soll der Quatsch mit dem Zeugen, wirst du dich fragen.....
Naja, vor Gericht wurde mal der Umschlag vorgelegt und behauptet, der ist mit dem innen liegenden Brief angekommen und der Richter holte ein leeres Blatt Papier raus....

Abzocker sind SEHR erfinderisch, wenn sie dein Bestes wollen... und das wollen sie unbedingt, mit allen Mitteln....


----------



## nathalieb (8 Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe, dass noch jemand diesen Beitrag mit verfolgt.

Ewigkeiten ist nichts bei mir passiert. 

Doch jetzt plötzlich, knapp ein Jahr danach kam Post von einem Inkassobüro.

.. in dem Schreiben wurde ich aufgefordert die offenstehenden Beträge zu überweisen. Ich teilte denen nochmals mit, dass ich das Abo nie abschließen wollte, einen Widerruf per SMS an die gegebene Nummer schickte und auch NIE Unterlagen o.Ä. von dem Unternehmen bekommen habe.
Das Inkassobüro redet sich heraus, dass z.B. kein Widerruf meinerseits vor liegt.
Daraufhin schickte ich ihnen den Screenshot der SMS von damals mit der Bitte, sie sollen mich doch beweisen, dass DVD&Mehr damals mir eine Widerrufserklärung zu geschickt hatte (Was ja Pflicht ist, sobald ein Vertrag am Telefon abgeschlossen wurde).

Plötzlich kam kein Brief mehr von dem Inkassobüro, nur eine läppische Mail, dass mein Widerruf (per SMS) nicht rechtzeitig zu ging. Ja, ich habe die SMS aber wenige Minuten nach dem Telefonat abgeschickt..

Bisher kam keine Antwort, aber ich habe wirklich täglich die Angst, dass wieder etwas in meinem Briefkasten liegt.

Hat jemand Tipps was ich jetzt am besten tun soll?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Hippo (9 Juli 2016)

Ja.
Unterhose wechseln, aktuell statt Heißgetränk ein Erfrischungsgetränk holen und ruhig bleiben.
Und sollte wirklich noch was ernstes kommen melde Dich wieder.
M.E. besteht kein Grund zur Sorge.

Ansonsten hat der Thread nichts von seiner Gültigkeit verloren
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ooper-und-traumreise.43624/page-2#post-385834


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juli 2016)

Und hast du schon deren Beweis, dass du eine Widerruferklärung bekommen hast?
Wenn nicht, dann ist doch alles im grünen und die SMS ist rechtzeitig angekommen, selbst wenn du sie erst heute absendest ;-I

Zumindest haben sie nun bestätigt, dass sie einen Widerruf erhalten haben.
Bewahr das blos auf, wo dir der Hinweis gegeben wird, das die aus deren Sicht der Widerruf nicht rechtzeitig da war


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2016)

...genauer erklärt, das war ein tolles Eigentor vom Inkasso und bestimmt nicht beabsichtigt. Aber meine Vorschreiber haben es dir prima erklärt.

Da die Widerrufsfrist noch nicht begonnen hatte, weil dir die erforderliche Erklärung nicht übersandt worden ist (ein Link per SMS wäre unzureichend) hattest du noch ewig Zeit, den Widerruf nochmals zu schicken. Nun hast du den Screenshot von deiner damaligen SMS nochmals an das Inkasso gesandt und die erklärten dir, dass das das zu spät sei - soll heißen, sie haben den Widerruf zur Kenntnis genommen, zuvor aber die angeforderte Widerrufsbelehrung nicht übersandt (unter uns, die haben die wahrscheinlich gar nicht!) Somit hast du jetzt a.m.M.n. fristgerecht widerrufen und musst sonst nichts weiter tun. Es braucht vorerst keinerlei Antworten mehr von dir auf das Inkassogepupse.

Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen: 





Hippo schrieb:


> ...besteht kein Grund zur Sorge.





BenTigger schrieb:


> alles im grünen


----------



## KristinaKristina (4 August 2016)

Hallo. Ich habe bei dem Gewinnspiel auch mitgemacht, und habe Heute ein anruf bekommen, und das ich auch ein Gutschein gewonnen habe, fur eine Reise in Europa. Die frau wollte auch meine bank numer habem aber ich habe die nich gegeben, und sie wollte mich noch mall zuruckrufen weill ich auf der Pause war. Hab die numer Block. Die haben meine e-mail adresse und wohn adresse. Hilfe.

(mein deutsch ist nicht so gut, bin neulich nach D gekommen)


----------



## Hippo (4 August 2016)

Mach Dir nicht ins Hemd!
Solange die Deine Bankdaten nicht haben ist die Gefahr überschaubar gering.
Schlimmstenfalls bekommst Du halt noch mehr Spam.
Aber solange keiner ans Konto kann ...
Aber Du hast richtig reagiert!


----------



## KristinaKristina (4 August 2016)

Ich hab gedacht wass kann ja passieren, hab nicht dran gedacht dass es vielleicht eine falle ist. 
Aber, nummer blockiert, und jetzt abwarten. 

Danke Hippo.


----------



## GreyWarden114 (7 August 2017)

Ich bin viel zu gutgläubig : (

Hab bei dem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht, wurde dann sehr zeitnah angerufen. Da ich am PC aber kein Internet hatte zum parallel googlen hab ich mal geglaubt was der Mann mir am Telefon erzählte... es hätte mich doch stutzig machen sollen, dass die von einer Handynummer aus anriefen.
Die übliche Geschichte - Gewinnspiel für Mini Cooper, das nicht gewonnen aber dafür 3 Übernachten im 5* Hotel meiner Wahl, Liste mit Gutschein folgt per Post. Dacht ich mir ok, das was mich das Abo kostet kostet mich auch eine Nacht im Hotel oft schon, machen wir mal mit.
Als ich anschließend die Firma googelte von der der Mann mich anrief kam gleich als Vorschlag "Gewinnspiel Mini Cooper 2017" und ähnliches... natürlich gibt es auch keine Firma "SUG Marketing". Das ganze ist nun etwa eine Stunde her.
Gibt es jemals diesen Gutschein und kann ich reisen gehen? Dazu findet man leider nirgendwo etwas, denn dem Abo hab ich ja dummerweise sehenden Auges zugestimmt....
Das wird mir definitiv eine Lehre sein.. hoffe ich, wär nicht mein erstes Lehrgeld.


----------



## Goblin (7 August 2017)

Am besten sofort auflegen!


----------



## GreyWarden114 (8 August 2017)

Goblin schrieb:


> Am besten sofort auflegen!


Dafür ist es leider viel zu spät bei mir...


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2017)

Aus dem Abo kommst Du relativ leicht wieder raus.
Hast Du die Widerrufsbelehrung und Deinen Vertragspartner entweder in Textform und eineutig identifizierbar genannt bekommen?
Wenn nein, abwarten bis was kommt, bzw wahrscheinlich kommt ein Abruf - den platzen lassen - dann rührt sich schon jemand.
Oder hast Du die relevanten Unterlagen etwa bekommen?
Und dann kommste hier wieder und sagst was passiert ist.


----------



## Ftuchig (9 August 2017)

So ich bin leider auch in die Falle getappt und würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helft. Bin leider eine der Personen die sich bei sowas total verrückt machen und ich will nichts falsch machen.. dumm genug um da mit zu machen war ich ja wohl.
In den vorherigen nachrichten habe ich schon die version mit der widerrufserklärung per sms gesehen: kann ich mich erstmal darauf verlassen bis dann irgendwann vielleicht doch was per post kommt? Oder sollte ich versuchen die nummer anzurufen um telefonisch den vertrag zu widerrufen?


----------



## Hippo (9 August 2017)

Telefonisch geht gar nix.
Lies Dich durch die Beiträge, das gilt für Dich genauso


----------



## thedrummist (25 August 2017)

Hallo.

Heute war es bei mir auch so weit.
Ein "freundlicher junger Mann" hat angerufen und teilte mir mit, ich hätte zwar keinen Mini aber eine Reise gewonnen.
Das Gespräch wurde nicht aufgezeichnet, zumindest hat er nichts Diesbezügliches gesagt.
Im Laufe des Gesprächs teilte er mir dann mit, dass ich nur ein AutoMotorSport Abo für 1 Jahr (~106€) kaufen
müsste und das 2mal halbjährlich bezahlt werden müsste. Ich ließ ihn reden und habe ihm auch leider (wie konnte
ich ...) meine Kontodaten gegeben.
Nach einem direkten "Vertragsabschluss" hatte er mich nicht gefragt, habe aber auch nirgendwo ausdrücklich "nein" gesagt.
Er hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass später sein Chef anruft und alles nochmal durchgeht und "klar macht".

10 min später hatte ich eine Frau am Telefon. Die fragte mich, ob ich damit einverstanden wäre, wenn das Gespräch aufgezeichnet wird.
Ich stimmte zu und erklärte ihr dann, dass ich es mir anders überlegt hatte und nicht an dem Angebot interessiert wäre, da ich in der
Zwischenzeit doch wieder zu Verstand kam und gemerkt habe zu welchem Unsinn ich da zugestimmt (aber wie gesagt, nicht ausdrücklich einem 
Vertrag, sondern im Redefluss von ihm...) hatte.
Sie sagte: Das hätten sie von vornerein sagen können, wünschte mir noch einen schönen Tag und legte auf.


Was kann mir jetzt passieren?

Auf der einen Seite haben sie meine Daten, auf der anderen Seite habe ich im 2. Telefonat (was wegen dem Aufzeichnen dann wohl der 
rechtskräftige Vertragsabschluss wäre) abgelehnt.

Das Geld auf dem Konto habe ich auf andere verteilt.

Danke und freundliche Grüße


----------



## Hippo (25 August 2017)

Wenn Du keinen Dispo hast ein geplatzter Abruf.
Und wenn noch genug Kohle drauf ist mußt halt zur Bank und die Lastschrift zurückgehen lassen.
D.h. ab jetzt verschärfte Kontobeobachtung.
Und wenn denen die Lastschrift platzt wirst Du mit Mahnschreiben bis hin zur Auspeitschung durch die päpstliche Inkassokongregation belästigt aber das soll Dir dann gepflegt kreuz-, wahl- oder leihweise am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen.
Der Beginn einer Brieffreundschaft ist nicht erforderlich.


----------



## ley (22 Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch ich bin auf die Abofalle mit dem Mini Cooper und der Traumreise reingefallen.
Abgeschlossen habe ich eine Auslandskrankenversicherung und das Zeitschriftenabo.

Dank euch habe ich direkt das Abo widerrufen (mit Einschreiben mit Rückantwort). 
Von der Auslandskrankenversicherung habe ich eine Antwort erhalten, dass der Vertrag widerrufen ist. Vom Zeitschriftenabo aber nicht (hier habe ich nur die Rückantwort vom Einschreiben).

Die Adresse & Abteilung auf der Rückantwort stimmen mit den auf der Widerrufsbelehrung gegebenen Daten überein.

Nun die Frage, ob eine Antwort auf einen Widerruf nötig ist oder nicht. Ich habe sowohl über den Postweg als auch per E-Mail (gescantes Dokument mit meiner Unterschrift) widerrufen.

Zudem wurde mir heute die erste Ausgabe des Abos zugestellt. Leider wurde sie in Briefkasten geworfen, sodass ich die Annahme nicht verweigern konnte. Muss ich diese Ausgabe zurückschicken oder kann mir das egal sein?

Abgebucht wurde bisher nichts, mein Konto habe ich im Auge.

Ich danke euch schonmal im vorraus für euere große Hilfe

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
L


----------



## Hippo (22 Mai 2019)

Legs in die Ecke und gut. Nach 14 Tagen gibts warmes Badewasser ...
Ansonsten steht alles was Du wissen musst hier im Thread. Hat sich soweit nichts geändert.


----------



## Adrielos (31 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen wäre auch fast drauf rein gefallen bin einige tage später nochmal in dievstadt um ein bild von dem flyer zu machen.


----------



## Adrielos (31 Juli 2019)

Ich hoffe ich kann damit einige beruhigen


----------



## jupp11 (31 Juli 2019)

> DEUTSCHER VIDEO RING Marketing- und Einkaufs-GmbH. _Am Fleckenberg 15_ 65549


Die sind schon sehr lang  im Geschäft:  (mindestens seit 10 Jahren)




__





						In der Fußgängerzone vom Deutschen Video Ring angesprochen worden
					

Jetzt finde ich endlich mal Zeit ein Erlebnis der letzten Woche niederzuschreiben:    Ich war grade beim Weihnachseinkauf und auf der Suche nach einer Anzugjacke, als ich von der Seite angesprochen wurde. Augenscheinlich eine junge Frau, um die 20 Jahre, mit einem Klemmbrett in der Hand.    Sie...



					www.antispam-ev.de
				









						Infos zum Deutschem Video Ring - Echte-Abzocke.de
					

Hallo User, wollte allen betroffenen ein paar Infos und Hilfe zur Abzocke vom deutschen Videoring geben! Wer kennt es nicht man wird auf der Straße



					www.echte-abzocke.de
				




Und gehörten auch mal zu   Telefonspammern




__





						VORSICHT 06431491160 - 107 Bewertungen +496431491160
					

Rufnummer 06431491160 aus Limburg a d Lahn 16 mal als Gewinnspiel eingestuft: Hallo Leute, sorry war ne Zeit "weg" und... 23540 Aufrufe bei tellows, der größten Community für Telefonnummern




					www.tellows.de


----------

